# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Planta desaladora de Jávea. Acciona.

## NoRegistrado

He subido el video de ésta planta desaladora, sobre todo para desmontar el mito y el repentino ecologismo que se emplea para desacreditar éste sistema de producción de agua con motivo del vertido de salmuera. Curiosamente ese ecologismo no aflora cuando se llevan el agua de una cuenca a otra y se quedan tramos del río cedente secos.

Evidentemente, si la salmuera de rechazo se vierte concentrada en un punto concreto, la catástrofe está asegurada. Pero si se realiza una dilución bien estudiada, eso no ocurre.

Minuto 1:39

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

